# Yorks Bakery Cafe Birmingham



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://yorksbakerycafe.co.uk/

Coffee supplier - Caravan Coffee London.

Espresso - Caravan espresso blend (available to buy onsite)

Filters - V60, Aero & Chemex to share (Caravan single estate option changed frequently)

Full espresso menu option inc Piccolo etc. Drink/eat in prices are a little higher than take out. 1 x Mazzer Major 1 (I think) x La Marzocco FB80 (I think).

Decor is modern , clean but comfortable , big leather chairs in the back area with large tables. Front is bar stools with an outside view. You order & then pay, followed by items brought to your table. The whole place is huge compared to anywhere else in Brum.

Visited on Monday, popped in for lunch. As they specialise in bread and cakes was hoping for something special. The sourdough bread used to encase the sandwich was indeed superb and fresh, the filling of ham and cheese was high quality if a little thin on the ground, and, a little bit of a let down considering the London prices charged. Also had a mixed salad which was again fresh and high quality but a very small portion for the cost. The cakes and pastries all looked world class and not too expensive considering.

I ordered a flatwhite, which was pretty darn good. The barista in his shorts and flip-flops apologised as his ''art sucks'' & indeed it did, the texture made up for it though. Next time I visit it will be for espresso and a filter of some sort.

I recommend the place for the coffee and sweets but wouldnt suggest a visit for the food as we left hungry and it was pricy

(I have tweeted the owners and they thanked for the feedback and will work on portion sizes)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Stopped by this morning. A choice of 4 filter coffee (all from Caravan) and went for the V60 Kieni PB in the end which was lovely.

This place really is bigger than it appears from the outside (there's a whole load of seating behind the bar as well) so it's probably also a good place to come to be guaranteed a seat as well (though I will definitely return for the coffee alone). They're also open quite late as well (8pm Mon + Tue, 9pm Wed - Sat) which is something I might also take advantage of when in Brum in the evenings.

Also worth noting that they had a good stock of Hario grinders and V60 equipment at what looked like pretty sensible prices


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I went yesterday and had a lovely breakfast. Laura's Latte was nice. the espresso was well extracted but the coffee behind it a little 'rustic' aside the red fruit notes


----------

